# 1948 J.C.Higgins Bomber



## dougfisk (Jun 25, 2013)

I ride a lot - 5 to 10 miles a night.  Here is the reason why... 




''

What she lacks in hair, she makes up in muscle tone.





Penny at the end of her rope wanting to go in...  I don't know why, it is only 110 degrees out here. 





I threw this together with extra parts that were not dedicated to something of a higher priority.  I thought maybe my daughter might be able to use it at college in the fall.  If not, I could sell it.  Turns out she thought it was "too beat up".  Well for the moment, I am lovin' it.  It is for now my go-to daily rider... tracks well, smooth and silent.  I had done a little precision tuning earlier:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?42709-More-Tech-Truing-Head-Tube-Alignment













My favorite 1/2in drive hub... Perry, made in England.  If you took one apart it would be your favorite too.  Typical British over-engineering...





It's a bomber, right?  ...Later vintage aluminum stem...





Smooth as silk... Later '50's "Made in Germany" front hub.





More modern vintage aluminum Schwinn marked kickstand.


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 25, 2013)

This was the largest 1/2 in chainwheel I had on hand at 46 teeth...





Super hi-tech aircraft grade aluminum seatpost!   And trusty '50's vintage Troxel seat.





Ebay sourced drop center rims with nice original paint mated to new stainless steel double butted spokes... 





Gearing of 46/16 is built for speed and perfectly matched to the dog's full gallop speed!   :eek:


----------



## bike (Jun 25, 2013)

*Trade dog?*

for bike rust?
A Beauty!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 26, 2013)

looks great, bet it rides even better, Perry hubs are nice.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 26, 2013)

Pit bulls rule, people who disagree should be put down!


----------



## azbug-i (Jun 27, 2013)

*dig the chainwheel!*

friggen awesome! looks so cool!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 28, 2013)

That dog is lucky to have a bikebuilder like you!


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 28, 2013)

I was always ashamed of the wimpy 46T chainwheel, so I scored a proper manly sized 52T and installed it.  Of couse I had to increase the size of the rear cog and lengthen the chain as well...

Now, *that's* what I'm talkin about...


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 28, 2013)

I love this bike Doug, it just radiates COOOOL!!!!!!!!!  I need to build one of those.


----------

